# family reunion for non EU citizen



## jvintern (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi

Im a Dutch National living in the Netherlands who received a job offer to work in Portugal.
What are the requirements to bring my partner, (not maried, non Eu national) with me to Portugal for longer than 1 year?
How much money do I need to earn to be qualified as a sponsor? How much money do I need on the bank account? Do I need a permanent work contract or just a 1 year contract?
What are the other requirements?

Thanks in advance,

Johnny


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

jvintern said:


> Hi
> 
> Im a Dutch National living in the Netherlands who received a job offer to work in Portugal.
> What are the requirements to bring my partner, (not maried, non Eu national) with me to Portugal for longer than 1 year?
> ...


Johnny

The link below would be a starting point - 

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...hment_data/file/374616/TreatyRightsPolicy.pdf

As you can see, the link is from the UK government. The Portuguese government may have different requirements.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Since both Portugal and Netherlands are Schengen countries - the requirements for your partner for an extended stay in Portugal are broadly speaking the same as they would be where you are now. Best use of time would be to research this as if you were trying to do this in Holland and contact the visa authorities where you are in your own language.


----------



## faruqsavar (Apr 19, 2016)

Hello 
Please read below

sef.pt/portal/V10/EN/aspx/apoiocliente/detalheApoio.aspx?fromIndex=0&id_Linha=4351


----------

